# Plug an ASUS monitor to a MacBook Pro ??



## romanmongin (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I've already done a research on this forum but I couldn't find any thread regarding this matter.

I would like to know if it is possible to plug the ASUS MW221c monitor to my MacBook Pro... Are there any compatibility issues ? Will the connections fit ?

Thank you very much !

Roman.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 24, 2008)

Your Asus display has both DVI, and VGA, and comes with cables for either connection, apparently. So, use only the DVI cable.
The DVI will connect without any need for an adapter, just plug straight in to your MacBook Pro (assuming you DON'T have the newest aluminum MacBook Pro with black keyboard)


----------



## romanmongin (Nov 24, 2008)

First of all, thank you very much for that DeltaMac !

No, I have the aluminum MacBook Pro with an aluminum keyboard. I'm gonna check my ASUS cables...

Thanks again !

Cheers !


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 24, 2008)

The MacBooks and MacBook Pros that just came out do not have DVI or VGA outputs.  They use the newer DisplayPort connections.  You'll probably need a DisplayPort-to-DVI adapter (if one exists).  Otherwise, you should be good to go.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 24, 2008)

The newest have black keys. I think romanmungin says it's an aluminum keyboard. That MacBook Pro needs no adapter for DVI....


----------

